# No Youtube on Joey



## adkcek

I have a Hopper 3 and a wired Joey, I noticed I don't have the Youtube channel on the Joey (371). The Joey is in my mancave which is a shop detached from the house, I do not have wifi in the mancave but I thought everything worked thru the Hopper in the house where the wifi is located. It is not on the guide at all and i have done a reset and it still doesn't show up.

Thanks Alan


----------



## Shorte2326

I was told that Joeys don't get Youtube only the Hopper


----------



## adkcek

Shorte2326 said:


> I was told that Joeys don't get Youtube only the Hopper


That might be the problem, I was wondering if the Joey received everything the Hopper did.


----------

